# F/S Western Suburbanite Plow Shoes



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

I have for sale a pair of western plow shoes from my suburbanite plow. The shoes were only used once and were brand new when i got them. The blade would have to be drilled to fit these in and they have 3 adjustments. Very simple to do

Asking $50 Shipped for them. I do take paypal if its easier. Thanks


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I have yet to use my suburbanite, my one neighbor has a gravel driveway, I wonder if I need these, usually I just lift the plow up an inch or so.


----------

